# Spring loaded Layout blind



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My dad has been having some issue with his lower back this last month and has had to go to the emergency room a couple days to help with the pain. It sounds like he is getting help and headed in the right way for recovery.

I remeber see a while back either a layout blind or a insert you can put in a layout blind that is spring loaded and will assist the shooter sitting up when the time comes to shoot. I am having trouble find this on the internet. 

Any idea who makes them?

Has anyone used these before? 

I am considering getting him one of these if it will help get him out goose hunting this next season.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here you go Jeff...
http://www.explorebeavertail.com/gunnerblind.html


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have seen that blind shown in the link above, but am almost positive I have seen an actual spring loaded insert to use in existing blinds. I didn't see it the few places I looked online today, but am thinking it is in a catalogue I have at home. If I am able to find it I will post it up. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks guys for your help!


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/inde ... ct_id=2008

Jeff, It took me a while to find it again, but if you haven't gotten what you needed yet here is a link to the spring board insert I mentioned above. If the link doesn't work, it is at Rogers Sporting Goods. Good luck!


----------

